# Connman



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Connman was your reel set up with the heavy oil you mentioned on one of the boards? Nice distance.May see you in Crisfield.
John


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi John , yes both days I used super slow reels . The oil is so thick I have to soak the bearings in the oil for 2 days to get it to penetrate beyond the shields.My UM3 is a little faster than my UM2 , it will spin for almost 15secs no mags , the UM2 spins for about 7 secs but will probably get a little faster as I get some casting time on it ,Sunday was the first time I ever cast it.
I started out conservatively with 3 clicks off on the mags and worked up to 20 off as my casts progressed. 
I got some new heavy oil from Frank Reese ,150 and 220 weight which I will try out as soon as we lose the snow up here.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Hard to believe you hit such big numbers with a slow reel. Wonder what you could hit running dry ceramics.Can't see any grass yet with the snow and its going to rain again this weekend.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Conn,

You could always try the "Silicone Shock oils" from an RC car, they range from 10 - 250wt in increments of '10'. These come in nice small bottles that do not cost an arm or a leg  

Great casting - Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Led Thanks for the tip . 
John , not to start a war but I don't think I would pick up distance with a fast reel . I don't know which is really best some guys can cast big distances with super fast reels others do the same with mega slow reels .My theory with slow reels is that you are working on a law of averages, you tend to stay connected to more casts with slow reels than fast . What good is your best cast if it blows up and cracks off ? Does my reel cost me some distance ? don't know for sure but I get the lead down the court for a measure .
My two break offs on day one were not blowups but operator error unrelated to the speed of my reel.


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

Connman has me sold on the heavy wieght oil theory - my reel had not been oiled since last year, 2 months before the NE regionals. It had yellow RF in it. Since then it has slowly gotten faster and faster to the point that on Sat. even with that nice wind we had I was having trouble controlling it with the mags. I put two drops of red in each bearing before the first round and the problems disappeared. Notwithstanding my using a new zippy that I've only cast a handful of times before the tourney, I hit my average cast numbers that I used to get with the PPT. 

What I think is happening with heavy oil is that it is reacting to the cast much faster than we are able to manually react to the cast. For the most part, every caster has a pause between 1 to 2 seconds before they are able to get a hand on the knob to crank. That led is way out there by the time your cranking. The heavy oil seems to not make this quick reaction so critical. Also, it seems that the intial mag settings don't have to be right on the edge of breaking off to get good casts. 

But, like Connman said, there are great casters who use ultra fast reels. I'm interested in what everyone else thinks about heavy or light weight oils?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Bill,

With the 6500's you are right about most of us having to wait to back off the mags.

Whan using the 5500's, I can start backing off the mags as soon as I can reach the control.

I like for my reels to spin for about 2 minutes, with the mags backed all the way off.

Usually I cast from 1/4 to 1/2 turn off the spool, and this seems to work for me.

Everyone has to find the recipe that works for them, this one works for me.

Good casting by all this past weekend, looks like the NE Regionals will be just a good.

Blaine


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

All,

There are 3 theories to Magnetic Reel Tuning, 1. slow reel few magnets, 2.fast reel loads of magnets & 3 Medium reel couple of Magnets.

Now I've tried 2 and wasted plenty of mono and I'm talking kilos (1kilo = 2.2lb) here not just a couple of spools. Yes the odd cast went a country mile but the crack-off ratio was just too great. 1 cast in 6 completed.

I then tried the ultra slow reel with 120wt oil and 2 mags (ultra mag size) the reel when flipped in the hand would make about 3 complete turns. This setup was the bizz, you could hit the thing as hard as you like and the line wouldn't lift and you didn't even have to stop the reel at the end of the cast, only down size was loss of distance.

My preferred setup is to use 0-40w with 4 mags set N-S-N-S at 90° to each other, the pitch of the thread on the screw is 4 turns per 10mm (sorry not a tech on pitch types/sizes), I can on a good day getaway with 3/4 turn off. Those who have seen my reels know that they have a positive stop so the mags cannot be wound onto the spool face, these allow a small gap (0.01mm) between mags and spool.

The biggest thing to have is confidence in that your reel tuning won't let you down. There is little to no point in executing your best casting style if the line is going to part with the sinker 50yds down the field. 

Slower reels = greater confidence.

Food for Thought 
A quick test for you all to try, take a sheet of paper and place it on a flat surface, draw a line 90° from one the side closest to you approx 1" long and 4" from the left had side edge. Place 1 of your magnets, so that it just touches the line. Take a small screw driver (must be attratced to a magnet) and move it slowly from the left habd edge, keep moving it slowly until the magnet moves towards the screwdriver. Make a mark and measure the distance between the new mark and the line. You will probably find that that distance is greater than the distance between the spool face and the insdie of the reel sideplate. So when you have the mags inside your reel thay are acting on your spool even when fully wound off  

Trial and error will find the optimum reel setting for you, expect to use a bit of mono on the way.

Led.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hello,
I still haven't found my optimum setting yet. I'm still losing kilos of line. Good luck to you all in your search for perfection!


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Led,

I'm only using 2 mags, and with the mags 1/4 turn off, spool spin time is 9-11 seconds.

Having a broad range of control is important, because as we have learned, things can and will change during the course of a day.

BTW, I hope things are well with the family.

Best to you,

Blaine


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Richard, its that TNT cast of yours not the reel!!LOL


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Led, I think I'm brain dead from that explanation. LOL. What did you mean by 90 degrees on the magnet placement? And my that must have been some really cold gear oil you used. I tried some over 100 oil and the spool will go for about 15 seconds, maybe I'm just a better flicker.LOL


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Charlie,
Congratulations on your accomplishments at the S.E. Regionals!


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

Led - I think what you said about slow reels = confidence is so true. Of the NJ casters, I'm in the middle in terms of oil weight(yellow/red mix with one mag), though I do have one experimental reel that does cast just about as far with gear oil weight and one magnet. Connman is on the extreme side with really heavy oil and slow reels and Bill Sr. is on the fast side with Tourney oil. 

Overall, the change towards heavy weight oil has not changed our stats. for casts on the practice field and it has made us more consistent. I think I had three break offs in the last year and like Connman said, they were all thumb slips. For me, this translates into high confidence so that I can focus on technique. (boy do I need this since changing casting rods and styles!!!!)

But, it does remain to be seen whether this will translate into big numbers, not in preactice but in the tournaments.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

All,

I won't take any credit in finding it out myself, BB told me to slow everything down and gradually reduce the thickness of the oil.

He's probably been casting mores years than I've been walking, so it makes sense to listen to experience.  

Led.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Charlie,

My magpplates have 12 holes equidistant apart. 2 are used by the positive stops, that leaves 10, 5 top & 5 bottom. I place the magnets so that each has 2 holes between them, hence at 90° to each other with the polarity going N-S-N-S.

Hope this helps - Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I followed Led's advise and have stuck with slow reels ,I have some fast reels too and have cast them decent distances ,my fast reels though are UM2 size for .31mm line and relie on natural breaking as a tuning component.My fast reels will spin a whole minute mags off...LOL...I can get reels to spin over 4mins but this is more an indication that the spool is well balanced and the bearings squicky clean , I then add heavy oil and slow them down for casting. 
Now that Peter has found a good spinning reel I may take up spinner casting and use all my new found free time for fishing.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thank you Richard and I wish you had been there and I hope to see you in MD. 
Thank you Led. What set-up is that with 12 holes and did you ever find out how I can get on of those 9mm spools. LOL You knew I'd get around to that didn't you?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

No Charlie , now everyone is going to want a 9mm spool .


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Charlie,

What reel tuning set-up did you use at Salvo ?  

Led.


----------

